# 1952 8N spews coolant from side hole in radiator spout



## FordmanUGA

Greetings folks. I did a search and didn't see anything related. Sometimes, after I've been mowing for a couple of hours, my '52 8N will spew coolant out of the spout of the radiator through a little hole that looks like a hose goes on it. I'm new to the 8 N world so I need some help here. It typically only does it when mowing going up hill.or when the tractor hits a heavy patch of grass and the PTO is put under a heavy load. 

1. Is there a hose that comes from the spout of the radiator?

2. If so, where does it go?

3. I'm assuming that since the factory fin cap doesn't fit on the spout if the radiator properly (it sits sideways when tightened down) that this radiator may not be the correct radiator for my tractor?

For now I just make sure I keep coolant around to top it off, but I'm afraid eventually it'll ruin my hood. I will try to post a picture of the radiator spout tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Hello again FordmanUGA. The little tubing is for an overflow. Here is a link to a New Holland parts list:
https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/HINESEQUIP/parts-search.html#epc::mr58548ar452275
Messicks who is a sponsor has identical parts lists and has more parts than New Holland as a rule.
Having said that, the cooling system should be under pressure when engine is warmed up and coolant flowing. If you've overfilled you will get a small amount of overflow (should be about 2" space above coolant when cool). If your cap doesn't fit, that's going to prevent getting pressure up. If you have bubbles in the coolant or oil in the coolant you most likely have a head gasket blown. If you get a lot of coolant boiling out, most likely you have a restriction somewhere. In order of expense (a) bad thermostat (b) bad water pump (c) plug in the radiator (d) clog in the head or block. I am thinking you said that the 8N is getting more use than it's had for a while. My bet then is the thermostat and the cap.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## RC Wells

There is a rubber hose that connects to the brass tube that is soldered into the hole on the filler neck overflow and carries the coolant to the ground. It is normal for the radiator to evacuate some of the coolant until it is just a bit above the radiator core as it heats after being fully filled. I see these with caps where the rubber pressure seal has degraded and is gone, or the spring has rusted away, then coolant will continue to spew as the tractor is used.

Here is a picture:


----------



## FordmanUGA

Alright, so I've gotten pictures of what the original cap looks like tightened down and the overflow tube position. After looking at replacement radiators I'm thinking this isn't even the correct radiator on this tractor.


----------



## Guest

The original cap doesn't fit straight on the hood when tight?


----------



## Guest

One of the joys of making repairs on tractors "of an age" is determining what parts are true to prototype and which are someone's make do replacements. A real joy in obtaining replacement parts is the phrase "fits on". I've learned to be wary as soon as I see any reference to "fits" Messicks wants $600 for a radiator for an 8N while ebay has several under $200. I paid $100 for a rebuilt 9N radiator from my local Ford dealer in 1976 and had to return my core. So I am predisposed to think the ebay models under $200 are not the real deal.
Question: at this point in your investigation, does it matter if radiator is not oem?


----------



## FordmanUGA

Graysonr said:


> The original cap doesn't fit straight on the hood when tight?


Yep, that is when it is tight, it sits sideways. It looks like the previous owner, before my in-laws, cut the hose off to make it fit.


----------



## FordmanUGA

Going off of this picture I'm deducing that the radiator in mine is not correct as the tube is coming out the side and no the rear of the filler spout. I'll probably just replace the entire radiator this winter when I store it.


----------



## FordmanUGA

The next question is, does anyone know much about Steiner Tractor? Are they legit or one of those retailers out to make a quick buck off novice tractor folks?


----------



## Guest

you mean the small diameter overflow hose.....correct?
If it were there, it would hit the hood?


----------



## Guest

Steiner is ok. I've bought from them. Yes if inlet/outlet's are in wrong position that's not a good thing.


----------



## FordmanUGA

Graysonr said:


> Steiner is ok. I've bought from them. Yes if inlet/outlet's are in wrong position that's not a good thing.


No, I meant the small hole beneath the filler spout is in the side and not the rear.


----------



## Guest

How is the spewing out problem?


----------



## FordmanUGA

Graysonr said:


> you mean the small diameter overflow hose.....correct?
> If it were there, it would hit the hood?


Yep, that's the one. I'm pretty sure my radiator is not the correct one.


----------



## FordmanUGA

Graysonr said:


> How is the spewing out problem?


----------



## FordmanUGA

It didn't spew today, but I didn't use it in the big hills either today. I'll update once I replace the radiator this winter. I had a feeling the radiator was not the correct one.


----------



## RC Wells

Most of what I see do not have the correct radiator. Just the ravage of time and the reality of budgets. If a good radiator cap, and an overflow hose and fitting fix the issue, just run it unless you are showing.


----------



## FordmanUGA

RC Wells said:


> Most of what I see do not have the correct radiator. Just the ravage of time and the reality of budgets. If a good radiator cap, and an overflow hose and fitting fix the issue, just run it unless you are showing.


The problem is the lip of the tube looks like it has been trimmed down to fit in the hole in the hood. Even if I could fit a hose on the overflow it wouldn't fit in the hole. I'd much rather it be done correctly.


----------



## dozer966

I do not have the rubber hose on my tractor . If I fill the radiator to much it leaks out and dribbels down the side. Once it finds its happy level no more dribbels. When cold its happy level is about an inch above the fins.
If I were in your shoes I'd leave it . Just make sure you have the right radiator cap.


----------



## FredM

you could take the radiator to a radiator shop and have them sweat the filler neck off of the top tank, clean up the overflow opening and have a copper tube soldered in and then have the filler neck resoldered in the right orientation.


----------



## Guest

I like FredM's idea.


----------



## FordmanUGA

FredM said:


> you could take the radiator to a radiator shop and have them sweat the filler neck off of the top tank, clean up the overflow opening and have a copper tube soldered in and then have the filler neck resoldered in the right orientation.





FredM said:


> you could take the radiator to a radiator shop and have them sweat the filler neck off of the top tank, clean up the overflow opening and have a copper tube soldered in and then have the filler neck resoldered in the right orientation.


I may do that, but it'll be a winter job. Still have several weeks of mowing to do.


----------



## FordmanUGA

Update!: Well, ever since I posted this the old girl hasn't spewed one bit of coolant, knock on wood. I mowed with it Saturday from about noon until around 4:30. Then Monday I got her out to finish up an area that was missed Saturday (my wife got stung and had to go inside, I didn't know she hadn't finished an area). That took about 30 minutes and then I scraped the driveway, that took another 15 minutes. I made sure that the coolant level stayed right around an inch from the top of the fins like dozer966 recommended. I'll keep y'all updated. Thanks everyone for the advice.

I sure am loving this tractor.


----------

